

Ask HN: What article submission has accumulated the most points to date? - andrewhillman


======
patio11
"Steve Jobs Passed Away", 4,271 points ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128)

If you're interested in exploring, play around with the URL parameters for the
API. Here's the one which gets you the right answer to this specific question
with the minimum amount of work:

[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=&so...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?q=&sortby=points%20desc&pretty_print=true)

~~~
andrewhillman
thank you :)

~~~
simantel
You could also check out
[https://www.hnsearch.com/](https://www.hnsearch.com/)

